# Muskie Success!!!



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Went back to the alum creek spillway and landed my first ever muskie! The water was super muddy and high but the muskies were active. I caught it on a 5.5 inch saltwater x-rap. It broke my lure but it was well the $10. I didn't have a tape measure but the muskie weighed in at 12.5 lbs. Based on the amount of fight and the size of the head on the muskie, I'm really wondering how big my other muskie that I almost caught was because that other fish fought 5x harder and I almost broke my rod trying to control it.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Congratulations! I understand your excitement. Last year I caught my first keeper-sized muskie (32") while fishing from a kayak and was lucky enough to capture it on my GoPro camera. I used a head mount whereas it appears you used a chest mount. Your musky appears to be fatter than mine.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4myWULWsTw[/ame]


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I'll be down there tomorrow.


----------



## CyrusDvirus (Apr 16, 2012)

How many casts did it take you to catch that fish?


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

GMR_Guy said:


> Congratulations! I understand your excitement. Last year I caught my first keeper-sized muskie (32") while fishing from a kayak and was lucky enough to capture it on my GoPro camera. I used a head mount whereas it appears you used a chest mount. Your musky appears to be fatter than mine.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4myWULWsTw


Nice muskie, cool to see him come up and nail that spinnerbait! Lol at the "reverse" netting technique, it was effective though


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

crittergitter said:


> I'll be down there tomorrow.


Good luck! Let me know if you get one. Water the water height, the water rose so high I almost didn't make it out lol. My backpack got soaked


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

CyrusDvirus said:


> How many casts did it take you to catch that fish?


LOL!!! Well played sir


----------



## CyrusDvirus (Apr 16, 2012)

just kidding dude, nice fish!!


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Muskie are beautiful fish. 

They are also something very special to catch. I'm 67 years old, and many friends of mine who fish have never caught one.

Early this spring a friend of mine caught one about 30 inches, was proud of punch of it and thrilled that he had checked that milestone off of his bucket list. Fortunately for him, two days later he caught a 49 incher.

Congrats to both of you.

I admire the commitment of 1rod1reel fishing. I'd have taken one look at that muddy, high water condition and kept on going. I'm happy to see that your efforts were rewarded!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Congrats!!! Caught my first as well this year...


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

BMustang said:


> Muskie are beautiful fish.
> 
> They are also something very special to catch. I'm 67 years old, and many friends of mine who fish have never caught one.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I hope one day I can catch a 49 incher, thats a fish of a lifetime! Any conditions are good conditions to me, when I have time to fish I'll go fish whether its wind, rain, snow, sleet, whatever. Like that guy who caught the 10 lb bass out of AEP said, that nastier the conditions, the greater your chances of catching a monster!


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Deazl666 said:


> Congrats!!! Caught my first as well this year...


Nice! Did you catch yours at alum creek as well?


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

crittergitter said:


> I'll be down there tomorrow.


If you are being serious I just stopped there on my way home from work (6:15am). It is the highest I've ever seen it. Not safe at all to walk out there.


----------



## snakedog (Feb 12, 2009)

River muskie are great, hit like a freight train. Used to fish for them on the Kentucky and its tribs, especially Sturgeon Creek.

So that's Alum Creek Dam, eh? Always thought it was bigger than that.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice fish and video, congratulations!

Just wait until you catch a 3rd cast muskie, they tend to be larger than the 2nd cast muskie


----------



## JOECATFISH44 (May 31, 2014)

Nice catch I caught one about 6 years ago at alum spillway that went 24lbs 44 inches took pics and put her back. I always use a jointed rapala perch color around 4 inch size works well but im not real sure those beasts really care about color. Have taken a few friends there to cross musky off there bucket list. I do have a unique and a hard to believe story about that particular musky if anyone is interested. I have also caught very nice smallies, eyes and cats on that lure in there


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Boostedawdfun said:


> If you are being serious I just stopped there on my way home from work (6:15am). It is the highest I've ever seen it. Not safe at all to walk out there.


Dang! Yeah you won't be able to cross with water like that, I barely made it across last night as it was.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

JOECATFISH44 said:


> Nice catch I caught one about 6 years ago at alum spillway that went 24lbs 44 inches took pics and put her back. I always use a jointed rapala perch color around 4 inch size works well but im not real sure those beasts really care about color. Have taken a few friends there to cross musky off there bucket list. I do have a unique and a hard to believe story about that particular musky if anyone is interested. I have also caught very nice smallies, eyes and cats on that lure in there


Dang that's a beast of a Muskie! Tell story! What do you think a fishing forum is for?


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

Congrats man. That's where I got my first one a few years back. Helped another guy land his first there on Thursday as well. I think that's the least secret spot everyone fishes.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

2nd cast muskie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Very nice! Second cast muskie!


----------



## creekking83 (Jun 9, 2014)

2nd cast muskie !!!! Lol 

Sent from my VS930 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

The fish of 10,000... Ehhh... Of the second cast! 

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

2ND CAST MUS-KIE! Lol nice fish!


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Haha! I'd be excited too in that case. Very cool.


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

Haha nice second cast muskie! Wicked awesome


----------



## creekking83 (Jun 9, 2014)

That reaction is priceless awesome catch

Sent from my VS930 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> Nice! Did you catch yours at alum creek as well?



I caught mine while bass fishing up in Michigan. Very nice surprise. I'm headed back up at the end of July to fish for them specifically...


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Congrats!!! Nice catch. I have to catch one this year. At least hook one.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

USMC-BUCKEYE said:


> Congrats man. That's where I got my first one a few years back. Helped another guy land his first there on Thursday as well. I think that's the least secret spot everyone fishes.


That's awesome! Way to help a fellow fisherman out how big was it?


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

Is there anyone out there that has editing/beat-making skills? "Second Cast Muskie" could be the new hit in the clubs! 

Congrats on your first Muskie dude! I always look forward to your videos... I think you've outdone yourself this time! 

"MC 1ROD1REEL"


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

This was my first this year as well. 36" caught in the first day out this year in the first 5 mins.


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice fish! Be careful catching muskie is very addictive. Only draw back is that stinky muskie slime


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

Those musky look like a lot of fun! Nice fish!


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

zack pahl said:


> Is there anyone out there that has editing/beat-making skills? "Second Cast Muskie" could be the new hit in the clubs!
> 
> Congrats on your first Muskie dude! I always look forward to your videos... I think you've outdone yourself this time!
> 
> "MC 1ROD1REEL"


Lol good one! Yeah this muskie was definitely one of my highlight catches, now I'll be bouncing back and fourth between the bass and muskie trying to get trophy sizes of each


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Boostedawdfun said:


> This was my first this year as well. 36" caught in the first day out this year in the first 5 mins.


Were you yelling out "5 min muskie!!!" when you caught it?  

Nice fish though, what did you get it on?


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> Were you yelling out "5 min muskie!!!" when you caught it?
> 
> Nice fish though, what did you get it on?


No I said HOLY #%*^ several times. Caught it on this


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Several Springs ago a buddy, who posts on here, and I were down there and he caught 3 in about 5 casts. When I was trying to land the 2nd one the treble from one of his baits got me in the top of the hand on my right hand. I had to drive my 6 speed back to Delaware, get gas and then go to the ER to get it removed... Never forget that one.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Boostedawdfun said:


> No I said HOLY #%*^ several times. Caught it on this


Lol that was my problem on the monster I hooked which was why my thread was removed!


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

MDBuckeye said:


> Several Springs ago a buddy, who posts on here, and I were down there and he caught 3 in about 5 casts. When I was trying to land the 2nd one the treble from one of his baits got me in the top of the hand on my right hand. I had to drive my 6 speed back to Delaware, get gas and then go to the ER to get it removed... Never forget that one.


Holy crap, the muskies were on fire did you head back out after er? Did you happen to catch them on rattle traps? I heard of a fisherman doing that once when I was down there


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Was below Alum earlier this week hooked up with 2 Muskies in about a half hour one around 38" and another pushing 40" and like a log it was so thick. Best part was it took off right down the side walk and jumped completely out of water where a family was standing with 2 dressed up teenage girls texting on phones. It stared the one girl right in her face and shook that great Muskie juiced water on them then hit the water with a big splash getting them further wet.lol the one girl started screaming and ran up the steps. Was classic would have been u tube material. First one hit a crank bait second one a clown rogue. Went down this morning for a awhile got a 36" on to shore on a 3.25 Antifreeze chartreuse Joshy swim bait steady reeling it in the slack water areas. Found some nice crappies and a perch around 10". Saw 2 floating muskies while there. One spun itself and beached itself on rocks at sidewalk tried to revive it but one whole gill plate was ripped almost off. Still was alive enough to shred a couple fingers pretty good. Water was crystal clear and easy foot above side walk. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

fishslim said:


> Was below Alum earlier this week hooked up with 2 Muskies in about a half hour one around 38" and another pushing 40" and like a log it was so thick. Best part was it took off right down the side walk and jumped completely out of water where a family was standing with 2 dressed up teenage girls texting on phones. It stared the one girl right in her face and shook that great Muskie juiced water on them then hit the water with a big splash getting them further wet.lol the one girl started screaming and ran up the steps. Was classic would have been u tube material. First one hit a crank bait second one a clown rogue. Went down this morning for a awhile got a 36" on to shore on a 3.25 Antifreeze chartreuse Joshy swim bait steady reeling it in the slack water areas. Found some nice crappies and a perch around 10". Saw 2 floating muskies while there. One spun itself and beached itself on rocks at sidewalk tried to revive it but one whole gill plate was ripped almost off. Still was alive enough to shred a couple fingers pretty good. Water was crystal clear and easy foot above side walk.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


awesome report! You've been slaying em!!! Best part like you said was those girls haha, that must've been priceless. That's y u need a hatcam to record your epic fishing moments!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> Holy crap, the muskies were on fire did you head back out after er? Did you happen to catch them on rattle traps? I heard of a fisherman doing that once when I was down there


Nope I didn't. It was late but I went back a few days later and struck out. That place is either hot or cold... Mostly cold for me though.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> awesome report! You've been slaying em!!! Best part like you said was those girls haha, that must've been priceless. That's y u need a hatcam to record your epic fishing moments!


they dont make micro sd cards big enough for all of troys epic fishing moments.....lol!


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

93stratosfishnski said:


> they dont make micro sd cards big enough for all of troys epic fishing moments.....lol!


Hahahahaha. He told me about the girls at Cheshire when I saw him. Would have paid to see that one. Troy just might explode a gopro with his epicness. Gotta get mine out here more but gotta keep the double secret probation spots on lock.


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

Awesome video man, I've never landed a Muskie and that was some inspiration. 2nd cast Muskie!


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

His went 40 inches and he got it on a top water hard plastic frog. He was cheesin pretty hard.













1rod1reelfishing said:


> That's awesome! Way to help a fellow fisherman out how big was it?


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

USMC-BUCKEYE said:


> His went 40 inches and he got it on a top water hard plastic frog. He was cheesin pretty hard.


Now thats a muskie! That sucker has a heck of a noggin!


----------



## b912 (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice fish! Not only did you get to catch a Muskie but you got it on video too!


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

I am determined to catch one this year. I have to! I will be hitting both Alum locations pretty hard.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Awesome - Sounds like you had a great time - I remember several years ago catching my first in Alum. It was only 29inches but that thing fought like it was a 50 pounder. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

42 is my biggest


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

seang22 said:


>


OMG that thing is obese! What has it been eating?!


----------



## Ickey09 (Oct 3, 2013)

Anyone want to meet up on alum in a yak and help me catch my first muskie?

Sent from my 831C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AlumCreekFreak (Jun 24, 2014)

Caught my first there to but up near the the dam. Have caught some down behind the low head. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

No luck yesterday...water was running way too fast. Going to try the other end this evening.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Are there, like, a thousand guys up there now trying to catch a ski?


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Wasn't bad yesterday. I told 1Rod when he posted that vid he was making that spot ultra hot.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Putty said:


> Wasn't bad yesterday. I told 1Rod when he posted that vid he was making that spot ultra hot.


I'd have to "Bradshaw" 1Rod before taking him to one of my spots...


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Deazl666 said:


> I'd have to "Bradshaw" 1Rod before taking him to one of my spots...


LOL! It was his first Musky....There's a level of excitement there.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Honestly that place is 98% of the time worthless. Been fishing there for 2 years and haven't caught much or seen much caught either. Lots of snags on bottom as well. Found a green hj14 there a few days ago. That was nice


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Deazl666 said:


> I'd have to "Bradshaw" 1Rod before taking him to one of my spots...


Lol please explain that expression to me, only Bradshaw I can think of is Carrie Bradshaw from sex and the city haha and I don't see how that relates here


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

That is Phil Robertsons method of keeping secret fishing spots.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Haha I don't know that guy but I could definitely use a lesson or two from him


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> Haha I don't know that guy but I could definitely use a lesson or two from him



Phil Robertson (Duck Dynasty patriarch) was the starting QB at Louisiana Tech (?) in front of Terry Bradshaw. He would blindfold TB whenever he took him fishing. Hence, he coined the term "Bradshaw"...


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

You know a character's name from sex and the city but not Phil Robertson? I have no words....


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Thats to good. Lol we need alot of Bradshaws anymore.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

excellent catch and video......alum spillways is such a hotspot for musky fishing anyways....i doubt you've given away any 'honey holes'.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

I went to the big dam today and they have the three big doors open and water is pouring down. The whole sidewalk is covered. You can't even get close.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

USMC-BUCKEYE said:


> You know a character's name from sex and the city but not Phil Robertson? I have no words....


Haha you can blame my girlfriend for that one, and I don't watch any football.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Putty said:


> I went to the big dam today and they have the three big doors open and water is pouring down. The whole sidewalk is covered. You can't even get close.


If the sidewalk is wet you can always get some wading boots and still fish it can't you?


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> If the sidewalk is wet you can always get some wading boots and still fish it can't you?


No way, man...With the three large spill doors open it was like white water rafting conditions down there. You'd get washed away.


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so confused after watching that video.....so you caught a saugeye on your 5th cast? did I misinterpret that video?


----------

